# What is the best way to listen to MP3 from PC and control it with my iPhone?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to play my MP3 songs from my computer using a A/V receiver and be able to control all of it using an iPhone app.

Mp3 from PC to receiver controlled by my iPhone


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try WINAMP or XBMC.... XBMC is a more stable program.... But controlling your AV reciever and your PC will mean running more than 1 app...


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

So you want to be able to control your reciever as well? Might be possible if it is a newer one with a paid app.

If you want to control just the music player itself there are a few options -
1) squeezeplay or squeezeslave on pc with squeezebox app
2) foobar installed on pc with foobar app

there may be more but I have tested the above with my PC and android device and they both work.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

you need to try Foobar it is awesome and will do all that you want to do. it is iphone compatible. I use it with my windows phone however.

you just need to use an Remote app that is PnP compatible with Iphone... 

http://www.foobar2000.org/

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showforum=27

I have mine set up so that..... my music is on a server. My HTPC with foobar is connected to a AV RCVR.

I control my music library with my windows phone and the HTPC sends the music to the RCVR via HDMI.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

All these are good choices but iTunes and Apple's Remote app can do this too. I suggest it because for many of us who already have this setup, its a pretty easy thing to do without any extra installs of unfamiliar software.


----------

